# Initial entry date



## nsidehc (Feb 5, 2014)

After a partner visa is approved, how much time do we have before my partner must enter the country?

Thanks


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Usually when the police clearance certificates or medicals expire, whichever is first.


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

The initial entry date is determined by the validity left on your medicals and police check. Both of which are only valid for 12 months. So if today the visa is granted and you did medicals 6 months ago and police checks 9 months ago you will have 3 months to enter as the police check will expire first. The initial entry date will be clearly shown on your grant letters.

Owen


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

im not sure of the above advice but it could be true i know when i was granted the visa i was informed that i must enter by a certain date which was stipulated on the visa grant from the CO. As for the medicals i did my medicals 8 months before the visa was granted but they only gave me 5 weeks to enter australia, so if i was you i would check this with your CO ask when the date of entry should be made, you can enter Australia before and leave immediately as long as you enter the country and activate the visa then you can leave and enter after a few months, wished i had known this before as 5 weeks didnt give me much time to pack ect and give notice of my job.
I think the best thing to do is check your visa acceptance from your CO and it should state when you need to enter Australia, i would advise you to enter a couple of days before just in case... lol flight delays ect

good luck


----------



## ali wasiq (Feb 19, 2014)

Owen Small said:


> The initial entry date is determined by the validity left on your medicals and police check. Both of which are only valid for 12 months. So if today the visa is granted and you did medicals 6 months ago and police checks 9 months ago you will have 3 months to enter as the police check will expire first. The initial entry date will be clearly shown on your grant letters.
> 
> Owen


Hi , I Have One Question IF Medical Expire 1st Then It Will Depend On Intial Entry Or Not,, Thanks


----------



## bradley (Jul 1, 2012)

Owen small is right if the visa is granted you will have to enter Australia before your police check and medical expire so your initial will depends of how long left before your police and medical expire.


----------



## ali wasiq (Feb 19, 2014)

bradley said:


> Owen small is right if the visa is granted you will have to enter Australia before your police check and medical expire so your initial will depends of how long left before your police and medical expire.


Hi. As Our Medical Was Expired On 3 Jan 2014 and CO Extended Our Medical For 6 months till 3 July 2014. If I get My grant In First Week Of June Then I Must Entry Australia Before 3 July..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your visa grant will include the date by which you must enter. If your visa was extended until July 3rd, then that's possibly your "Enter by" date.


----------



## ali wasiq (Feb 19, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> Your visa grant will include the date by which you must enter. If your visa was extended until July 3rd, then that's possibly your "Enter by" date.


If They Didn't Grant Till 3rd July so they will ask For Redo Medical?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

They may, if they've already extended it once.


----------



## ali wasiq (Feb 19, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> They may, if they've already extended it once.


Got my Grant  today And Intial Entry Must Be Before 10 July Because Med is going to expire


----------

